# Gotcha days!!!!!



## Pawz's mama

I bring my Marlie home in 4 short days, but I can hardly wait :smooch: To help tie me over, let's see some pics of your pup's gotcha day, or first day home, whatever. Lol. Come on guys!!!!


----------



## Pawz's mama

Anybody????? :curtain:


----------



## missmarstar

These were taken the day after we brought puppy Sammy home, the first one is with his littermate Molly who is owned and loved by one of my best friends.











This is with my husband


----------



## Ivyacres

Here's a pic of Honey with our grand daughter the day after we brought her home. They both grow so fast!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Here are a couple of Caue and Oakly's first days.


----------



## Pawz's mama

Awwww, so cute : How old is your Golden now?


----------



## Pawz's mama

Ivyacres said:


> Here's a pic of Honey with our grand daughter the day after we brought her home. They both grow so fast!


 So cute. How old is Honey now?


----------



## Pawz's mama

Oaklys Dad said:


> Here are a couple of Caue and Oakly's first days.


 Very beautiful pups!! Mine will be somewhat close together like yours


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil

Kelly's gotcha day!


----------



## Christine315

I'm totally loving this thread! All of the pictures are great.


----------



## MicheleKC87

Lily. I wish that I got a picture with her the day I brought her home That's my sister, Katie in one picture, and her son, Landon in another.


----------



## Bell

Here's one from my boy's Gotcha day.


----------



## Karen2

Sierra was two when she came home with us...








Lance....hopefully *today*, Marty is "supposed" to come visit and sign him over.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Pawz's mama

Awww. Such beautiful pups! Makes me excited for Tuesday


----------



## Pawz's mama

Christine315 said:


> I'm totally loving this thread! All of the pictures are great.


 This makes me laugh, because that's just how my Pawzy lays


----------



## Phillyfisher

Tucker's first day home....


----------



## Pawz's mama

Phillyfisher said:


> Tucker's first day home....


 Oh my gosh he is sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Pawz's mama

All these puppies make my heart happy : I can't wait until our baby comes home!


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Here's Bentley's first night home. The 1st is me and Bentley and the 2nd is him on his bed.


----------



## Pawz's mama

Bentley's Mom said:


> Here's Bentley's first night home. The 1st is me and Bentley and the 2nd is him on his bed.


 Awww. Bentley is a total sweetie. How old is he now???


----------



## Jige

BaWaaJige the day after I brought him home.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

He's 6 months now. And for some reason he decided yesterday sleep is boring and we won't be needing to do that anymore :doh:


----------



## Pawz's mama

General V said:


> BaWaaJige the day after I brought him home.


 Oh my gosh he is beautiful!  I love his colouring.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Truck ride home.....











Tired, time for a nap











OK, I'm up now, what can I do? 










Hopefully, some bonding time...











Wow, he has grown so much. Hard to believe he's only been here 5 and 1/2 months.


----------



## Pawz's mama

Bentley's Mom said:


> He's 6 months now. And for some reason he decided yesterday sleep is boring and we won't be needing to do that anymore :doh:


 Hehe. What a sweet face


----------



## Jige

Thank you.


----------



## Pawz's mama

Deb_Bayne said:


> Truck ride home.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tired, time for a nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm up now, what can I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, some bonding time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, he has grown so much. Hard to believe he's only been here 5 and 1/2 months.


 He is absolutely beautiful!! I'm loving all the puppy pictures  I would like to keep this thread active, and have all of us post pictures of our babies as they grow  I will be posting pictures of baby Marlie when she comes home next Tuesday so stay tuned.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Here's Maggie's gotcha day...right after her very first bath to get rid of her fleas.


----------



## Pawz's mama

maggiesmommy said:


> Here's Maggie's gotcha day...right after her very first bath to get rid of her fleas.


 Awww poor babe came home with fleas???  Poor thing. She is so cute!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Pawz's mama said:


> Awww poor babe came home with fleas???  Poor thing. She is so cute!



Fleas, tapeworms, hemorrhoids, double ear infection, and the wrong shots...a nice $1200 first puppy visit to the vet's, but, she's well worth it.


----------



## Pawz's mama

I'm loving all these pictures!! Keep em coming :smooch:


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

*Bella's Gotchya Day....February 08, 2011*

Best day ever! :--heart::--heart:


----------



## Pawz's mama

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Best day ever! :--heart::--heart:


 Number 1- your dog is beautiful.
Number 2- how do you get those cute little hearts?????


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Thanks for the compliment on my little girl!

For the hearts:

1) look over to the right where it shows all the 'Smilies". Click on [More]. 
2) A box will pop up on the left of your screen. Scroll down to the heart.
3) Click on the heart. 
4) Voila!
:bigangel:




Pawz's mama said:


> Number 1- your dog is beautiful.
> Number 2- how do you get those cute little hearts?????


----------



## Pawz's mama

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Thanks for the compliment on my little girl!
> 
> For the hearts:
> 
> 1) look over to the right where it shows all the 'Smilies". Click on [More].
> 2) A box will pop up on the left of your screen. Scroll down to the heart.
> 3) Click on the heart.
> 4) Voila!
> :bigangel:


 Thanks! I've been wondering that for a while. Lol. I have a male Retriever now, how has your little girl been training wise???


----------



## Pawz's mama

Bump for more pics :bowl:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

First day home.











With her new big brother.


----------



## KaMu

*Roxy & Roo's 1st day*

Roxys Gotcha day at the airport...she had just arrived...She has made us happy from the second we saw her! I remember thinking... OMG... We have the most beautiful pup on the planet 












Roos day, I was alone picking him up, so had to use my cell to get pics  Plus I had to stop, take him out of the crate, not 1 min after leaving the breeders house because he was so irresistible and huggable.


----------



## Pawz's mama

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> First day home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her new big brother.


 Awww. Your dog's are simply adorable! How old was your first dog when you brought home your second??


----------



## Pawz's mama

KaMu said:


> Roxys Gotcha day at the airport...she had just arrived...She has made us happy from the second we saw her! I remember thinking... OMG... We have the most beautiful pup on the planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roos day, I was alone picking him up, so had to use my cell to get pics  Plus I had to stop, take him out of the crate, not 1 min after leaving the breeders house because he was so irresistible and huggable.


 They are precious! Very good looking dogs!


----------



## baileyboym22

THANK YOU for this thread!!!
And congrats on a new family member to be!

Bello's gotcha day was July 22, 2011. I can't believe it will be ONE MONTH next Friday - 3 Months Old!


----------



## Pawz's mama

I want to make this thread a sticky. How do I do that????


----------



## Pawz's mama

baileyboym22 said:


> THANK YOU for this thread!!!
> And congrats on a new family member to be!
> 
> Bello's gotcha day was July 22, 2011. I can't believe it will be ONE MONTH next Friday - 3 Months Old!


 What a little doll he is :smooch: So, so cute. I will be posting pics of Marlie's gotcha day in here, when she comes home on Tuesday!


----------



## Pawz's mama

Thank you for all these pics! There is some serious cuteness in here :--heart:


----------



## KaMu

Thanks!!! all Moms love their new arrivals. Its like the rest of the world doesn't exist


----------



## Pawz's mama

Yes! That about sums it up


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Pawz's mama said:


> I want to make this thread a sticky. How do I do that????


you'll have to ask a moderator to do that.


----------



## HudsensMama9

Such great pics! This thread brings back such great memories.  Here is my little boy's gotcha day. 

At the breeder's house









First night home









I gave in and let him on the couch with me. 









This is a few days after I got him, but it is one of my favorite pics.


----------



## kwhit

Here's Chance about an hour after we came home, (we were in the backyard playing...he looks so happy : Thankfully, it didn't faze Chance at all coming to a new home):


----------



## kwhit

Here's Savanah on her first day home, (the long car ride made her so tired and she claimed the new bed as her own ) :


----------



## Claire's Friend

Jordan's Gotcha Day June 19, 2011


----------



## Pawz's mama

I love all the pics  So many sweet doggies!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro and me his first week.


----------



## cory

Here are a few pics from the day we brought Dakota home...after a 5 hour car ride home.:doh:


----------



## MelMcGarry

Here is Tucker on his gotcha day April 5, 2010. Life hasn't been the same ever since!


----------



## MelMcGarry

cory said:


> Here are a few pics from the day we brought Dakota home...after a 5 hour car ride home.:doh:


 Dakota had a very busy day!


----------



## cory

Yup and so did my 4 & 5 year old that drive with me!!!! We were all exhausted but Dakota was so worth it


----------



## Pawz's mama

MelMcGarry said:


> Here is Tucker on his gotcha day April 5, 2010. Life hasn't been the same ever since!


 Hopefully that's been a good thing?


----------



## Pawz's mama

Claire's Friend said:


> Jordan's Gotcha Day June 19, 2011


 She is so sweet!!


----------



## Pawz's mama

I love this thread. Sweet, sweet puppies :You_Rock_


----------



## Bentley's Mom

I love Jaro's cuddle picture. They are all so cute.


----------



## MelMcGarry

Pawz's mama said:


> Hopefully that's been a good thing?


 Yes yes yes !!! :--heart: It has been a VERY good thing!


----------



## MelMcGarry

Everyone's pics are so great! LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## MittaBear

Well mine is in my siggy, but here's a bigger version:









This is technically not his gotcha day. We brought Chester home May 14, 2010, and this was taken on May 15 (my birthday - one of my best birthday's ever!). We took a few pics on May 14 but it was late at night and all the pictures are pretty dark. So we took lots of pictures the next morning of him outside.


----------



## Pawz's mama

O-m-g! These are some of the cutest puppies I've ever seen!!! Total sweetness.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Bella is now 5 months old and has completed pre-agility training (really a basic obedience with a touch of agility stuff), and will have her last Intermediate Obedience class tomorrow 8/15/11, ending with a Canine Good Citizen test. :crossfing we pass! The instructor said Bella is a natural, and really is encouraging us to do further obedience or rally. She has started some informal field training, and is doing well so far.

She has been an incredibly easy dog. Crate, potty training were a breeze! Her biggest challenge would be her incredibly active nose! Oh my-- always to the ground, or sniffing the airwaves to find something!

Will you be doing things with your new puppy?



Pawz's mama said:


> Thanks! I've been wondering that for a while. Lol. I have a male Retriever now, how has your little girl been training wise???


----------



## Pawz's mama

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Bella is now 5 months old and has completed pre-agility training (really a basic obedience with a touch of agility stuff), and will have her last Intermediate Obedience class tomorrow 8/15/11, ending with a Canine Good Citizen test. :crossfing we pass! The instructor said Bella is a natural, and really is encouraging us to do further obedience or rally. She has started some informal field training, and is doing well so far.
> 
> She has been an incredibly easy dog. Crate, potty training were a breeze! Her biggest challenge would be her incredibly active nose! Oh my-- always to the ground, or sniffing the airwaves to find something!
> 
> Will you be doing things with your new puppy?


 She is mainly a great addition to our family, but I was thinking agility, ect in the future for sure!


----------



## Pawz's mama

This thread is now a sticky guys!! :artydude


----------



## mudEpawz

Such sweet puppies!!! Good luck pawz mom with the new pup 

:--heart:


----------



## Laurie

Here are Austin's and Lincoln's Gotcha Day pics.....I'll have to find Reno's and Phoenix's actual pictures to scan. Reno was there to welcome home Austin. Lincoln came home late at night while the others were sleeping.


----------



## Pawz's mama

Krys! said:


> Such sweet puppies!!! Good luck pawz mom with the new pup
> 
> :--heart:


 Oh my gosh the cuteness is killing me!! What a little doll :--saucer_eyes:


----------



## Pawz's mama

Laurie said:


> Here are Austin's and Lincoln's Gotcha Day pics.....I'll have to find Reno's and Phoenix's actual pictures to scan. Reno was there to welcome home Austin. Lincoln came home late at night while the others were sleeping.


 So adorable! The first picture is precious : Did you find it was easier for the younger pup to adjust with the older dog around??


----------



## Pawz's mama

I know I'm obviously biased, but I think Golden puppies are the cutest!!! :banana:


----------



## Pawz's mama

Okay...... We didn't bring our dear Pawzy home until 16 weeks. But here he is


----------



## Laurie

Pawz's mama said:


> So adorable! The first picture is precious : Did you find it was easier for the younger pup to adjust with the older dog around??


Austin was about 12 weeks when we brought him home. It was just after we lost Phoenix (Reno's brother of 8 years). Austin was extremely well adjusted when we got him (he was the last puppy left from his litter). He was like 12 weeks going on 2 years. I can't explain it....he just figured it all out in a very short time. Now Lincoln... that's a whole different story!!!! :doh:


----------



## Pawz's mama

Pawz is a pretty good boy for his age, I think. He is only 10.5 months old, but really well behaved already.


----------



## BriGuy

Here's a picture of Cookie on the day we brought her home (almost 1 year ago). Eventually she came out!


----------



## Pawz's mama

BriGuy said:


> Here's a picture of Cookie on the day we brought her home (almost 1 year ago). Eventually she came out!


 LOL. Too cute. Yes, they have a tendancy to hide a bit when you bring them home. That period of adjustment can be trying, yet exciting at the same time.


----------



## BriGuy

Pawz's mama said:


> LOL. Too cute. Yes, they have a tendancy to hide a bit when you bring them home. That period of adjustment can be trying, yet exciting at the same time.


Thanks - I just found the picture of when she emerged. She doesn't fit under the chair anymore!


----------



## Pawz's mama

BriGuy said:


> Thanks - I just found the picture of when she emerged. She doesn't fit under the chair anymore!


 Awww. She is so cute!


----------



## Ivyacres

Sorry it took so long to reply back, Honey is 10 months!


----------



## Angelina

*Angelina Gotcha day..*

I don't know if this was the first day, but pretty close. She was 14 months old......2002, time sure has flown...


----------



## Angelina

*Cannella Gotcha day..*

Here is Cannellas...14 months 2010. She was running so fast the first week it was hard to get any pictures, she was so hyped up! The girl had spent so much time locked in a garage and then in a crate she was a pend up ball of pure energy especially that first week. She has settled down soooo much.... Poor Romeo (the cat) was like "you've got to be kidding..." :doh:


----------



## Claire's Friend

Angelina said:


> Here is Cannellas...14 months 2010. She was running so fast the first week it was hard to get any pictures, she was so hyped up! The girl had spent so much time locked in a garage and then in a crate she was a pend up ball of pure energy especially that first week. She has settled down soooo much.... Poor Romeo (the cat) was like "you've got to be kidding..." :doh:


So cute !!!


----------



## Pawz's mama

Angelina said:


> I don't know if this was the first day, but pretty close. She was 14 months old......2002, time sure has flown...


 Gorgeous dogs!!!!


----------



## MelMcGarry

BriGuy said:


> Here's a picture of Cookie on the day we brought her home (almost 1 year ago). Eventually she came out!


 Too funny!


----------



## Pawz's mama

Thanks for being a part of this thread guys :You_Rock_
Miss Marlie's gotcha day is tomorrow!!! :hyper: I will be posting pics so stay tuned!


----------



## mudEpawz

Pawz's mama said:


> Thanks for being a part of this thread guys :You_Rock_
> Miss Marlie's gotcha day is tomorrow!!! :hyper: I will be posting pics so stay tuned!


WOOHOO!!!! I can wait to see all the puppy pix! I betcha cant sleep a wink tonight hehehe!
:--happy::--smirk::--happy::--smirk::--sleep::--appalled:


----------



## Pawz's mama

:bowrofl::thinking::rockon::hide:
To sum it up, I am a :clown:who won't be :sleeping: LOL.


----------



## Christine315

Doh!:doh: I completely misunderstood this thread. I thought you meant "Gottcha" as in caught in the act. You guys were probably wondering why in the world I posted pictures of my full grown babies, spying on crabs and stealing the candy canes off the Christmas tree. I promise, I'm usually not this ditzy.:roflmao:In that case, here is Halo Puppy. He wasted no time getting down and dirty. And then a year later, Abigail Puppy, wasting no time getting comfy in her new home. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Pawz's mama

Oh that's okay. Don't worry about it  Your puppies are too cute! How old are they now???


----------



## Hali's Mom

Oaklys Dad said:


> Here are a couple of Caue and Oakly's first days.


Rob, I remember that Caue picture, seems like it was just the other day.


----------



## Angelina

I LOVE seeing all the pictures, first day or not! I am glad I am not the only golden fanatic out there, in fact, I think a few of you may have me beat!:


----------



## baumgartml16

Koda's gotcha day and the day after! June 16th 2011!  Love this dog so much!


----------



## Game Boy

Parker came home in June 2007, this was taken in August. Vinny picture was the same day, almost 1 year ago!


----------



## Christine315

Pawz's mama said:


> Oh that's okay. Don't worry about it  Your puppies are too cute! How old are they now???


Thank you! Halo is now 2 1/2 and Abby is 1 1/2. They get big so fast, don't they?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Patiently waiting for "Gotcha Day" photos from Pawz! She was to get her new puppy, Marley or Marlie, today I think!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Liam's Gotcha Day was back on Nov, 8th, 2005 when I got him from the ASPCA in Philly. They estimated he was about 18 months then. He had been found wondering the streets for weeks and as you can see he was still showing ribs and under weight, even after being in the ASPCA for a week.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Look at that boy, Liam! He was gorgeous even back then...all ribs! It blows my mind when I see beautiful Goldens found like this. They are just such beautiful creatures it's hard to fathom ANYONE not wanting them, or not searching to the end to find them if they are lost. Amazing! Well -- lucky for you!!



Rob's GRs said:


> Liam's Gotcha Day was back on Nov, 8th, 2005 when I got him from the ASPCA in Philly. They estimated he was about 18 months then. He had been found wondering the streets for weeks and as you can see he was still showing ribs and under weight, even after being in the ASPCA for a week.


----------



## Karen2

TODAY is Lance's GOTCHA DAY!
Marty called and is signing him over to us! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Pawz's mama

Okay.............. Here is Miss Marlie. We brought her home today, and she is a little doll :


----------



## Christine315

I am in love! What a pretty little girl!


----------



## Pawz's mama

Thank you! She is a real sweetheart


----------



## Christine315

How did the first night go?


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Welcome home Marlie. How are she and Pawz doing? And what happened to LOTS of pictures? I only see 3 :


----------



## Pawz's mama

I will upload more when I get some time. It has been super busy around here!


----------



## baumgartml16

She is absolutely adorable!  So cuddly!!


----------



## Angelina

Oh those puppy pics are just killing me! What a cutie! Congratulations to you and Miss Marble!


----------



## Angelina

oops, to Miss Marlie!


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil

What a pretty face!!!Congratulations!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Very cute, looks like Jordan's little sister !


----------



## KaMu

Pawz's mama said:


> Okay.............. Here is Miss Marlie. We brought her home today, and she is a little doll :


Should have made a new Welcome Home Marlie thread! I almost missed it!
Shes a beauty, cant wait to see more pics and get updates on her puppy antics!!!


----------



## Adriennelane

This is Lucy on her Gotcha Day - 12/16/2007


















Dory on hers - 10/10/09


----------



## mylissyk

Karen2 said:


> TODAY is Lance's GOTCHA DAY!
> Marty called and is signing him over to us! YAY!!!!!


 
Great news!!!


----------



## mudEpawz

Pawz's mama said:


> Okay.............. Here is Miss Marlie. We brought her home today, and she is a little doll :


oh. my. goodness. 

she is so beautiful!

Congrats!!!! :wavey:


----------



## olik

here is Duke on a way home.Adopted about a year ago.Such a cuddle bug.First with my daughter, second with my son.They took turns cuddle with him.
















And here he is now.


----------



## Christine315

olik said:


> here is Duke on a way home.Adopted about a year ago.Such a cuddle bug.First with my daughter, second with my son.They took turns cuddle with him.
> 
> 
> I am in love with Duke's smile!


----------



## HudsensMama9

All of these pics are adorable!! They have me itching for another puppy in the house!  

Marlie is soooo cute!! Congrats and can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## brenski

Chase has been home for 5 weeks. These are some of his gotcha pics.:wavey:

The last pic. is from a week ago.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Here is Tucker shortly after we adopted him on Dec. 8, 2011!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Here is Sienna :


----------



## Pawz's mama

Gorgeous puppies! I have a Facebook page for Pawz, and Marlie. Have a look.
Allysen Faith Photography | Facebook


----------



## Pawz's mama

Sienna's Mom said:


> Here is Sienna :


 Sienna is gorgeous!


----------



## Megora

^ Lucy looked like she really was relishing that CHEW after acquiring a new little tagalong sister. Heheh.  



^ Tucker is just so beautiful here. He has one of those sweet and expressive faces.  








<- This is the ONLY real picture I have from that first day. ! I don't know what we were thinking not snapping pictures every second. He really was the most beautiful puppy we've ever had. That purple on his tail was from an inkpen.

A couple days later we had the boys outside... shortly after, the meter reader guy crept warily up the driveway and asked if everything was OK. He apparently thought that the little dog was mauling the big guy.


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Wow I'm slow, I just saw this thread now.... :doh:

This is nyah the day we brought her home at 10 weeks.


----------



## elly

Wow I have never noticed this thread! Its soooo lovely!
Here is my Chester on his Gotcha day July 2010! I adored him then and I adore him a 1000 times over now...from so tiny to so huge...


----------



## Pawz's mama

Wow. You guys have some beautiful puppies!!!! Like real beauties! I love Goldens! I had my baby girl at Petsmart today, and everybody was going crazy over her. She is just the cutest, sweetest thing ever! Keep the pics coming guys!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Megora*

Megora

Thanks for the compliment on Tucker!!


----------



## wicamnca

Here is Kayla on her gotcha day


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Enzo's gotcha day! The first picture is Enzo with his littermate, Ryu, who belongs to my BIL and his girlfriend. We call them "brosins" (brothers/cousins). lol Second picture is my hubby and Enzo. Third is me and Enzo. And last is probably my most famous Enzo picture ever. lol





































ETA: This one isn't his gotcha day, but it's the next day...his first morning with us. This is what I woke up to. You can see how well crating the first night worked out.


----------



## Marjorie

Bentley's Mom said:


> He's 6 months now. And for some reason he decided yesterday sleep is boring and we won't be needing to do that anymore :doh:


Oh, that made me laugh!:lol:


----------



## e.c.mama

We brought Scout home a few days before Christmas 2007...and he made himself right at home!

















Now we look at these "baby" pictures and laugh at how little he was, that his whole body was about as big as his head and neck are now, though he still acts like a puppy!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Enzo has that same bed!!


----------



## dexter0125

the day i met my baby for the first time, my mom is holding him.









the day my baby came home, march 10, 2011.


----------



## ebenjamin85

Mulligan's gotcha day was May 22, 2011. Here are a few pictures from his first day home (Mulligan is the lighter and hairier one, lol). Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of Samantha's gotcah day back in April of 2007 (they're all non-digital dinosaur pictures). :doh:


----------



## shortcake23

Here are a few pictures of the day we got Mia (she was smaller than our cat! LOL!)


----------



## Brady's_Pop

Here is Brady's first day home!


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Love the 2nd picture of Mia with the leaf. She looks so proud


----------



## shortcake23

Bentley's Mom said:


> Love the 2nd picture of Mia with the leaf. She looks so proud


LOL! That's true. She was proud of carrying a leaf in her mouth! :


----------



## e.c.mama

Enzos_Mom said:


> Enzo has that same bed!!


Ha! Well, Scout doesn't have this bed anymore...it was the first casualty of Scout's "rip everything apart" stage!


----------



## Angelina

Beautiful pictures, I hope people keep up this thread!


----------



## Jbird

July 24, 2009 - Arriving home, walking through the front door for the first time, first belly rub!! :


----------



## Angelina

OMG so CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Golden Retriever Pups

Omg those pups are so cute!


----------



## willows dad

Willow on her first day home 
























and now 2 1/2 years later


----------



## sneakypete

willow looks awesome. what a cute puppy. 

We picked our little guy up today!!!!!!!




























all tuckered out....


----------



## willows dad

congrats on your new pup,hes well cute,enjoy


----------



## simplygoldens

*New Puppy *

Good Morning Everyone

Yep, I'm new here!
Here are pictures of my 2 adults and thier litter


----------



## Jbertschy

*Got him 10/16/2011*

Introducing Captain Kidd!! I call him Kidd.


----------



## Pemphredo

I am kinda late weighing in on this one but I wanted to add our gotcha day picture.


----------



## Brittany_24

Brody's first day home


----------



## tennisdengster

Cute pictures!

Here's one right after we picked Joey up from the airport.









And he had already claimed my seat by the time we got home ^_^









This little guy grows too fast ^_^


----------



## YippieKya

YippieKya - 6 weeks old (May 02)​


----------



## Karen519

*pUPS*

All of these pups are so adorable!!


----------



## Lilliegrace

Lilliegrace on her first day home.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Lilliegrace is adorable. She looks a little exhausted from all the excitement


----------



## Lilliegrace

> She looks a little exhausted from all the excitement


 

yes she was. She had flown all the way from Florida and there was a mix up at the airport as we franticaly tried to track her down.


----------



## OldeEnglishD

Griffey's gotcha day, we were told he was 6 years old. We got him from the Humane Society.


----------



## OldeEnglishD

Angelina said:


> I don't know if this was the first day, but pretty close. She was 14 months old......2002, time sure has flown...


 
Is that a Bengal next to Angelina? We have a 9 year old Bengal male that is best buddies with Griffey!


----------



## GoldensInRI

Here's one of our Colby (Colbar Royal Coachman) snoozing ontop of his new "dad" after the long flight over from the U.K.


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Here's some of my main man Kahuna


----------



## Kaia's mom

All of these pictures are so cute - I could look at them all day long  Such sweet little faces! Here are a few from Kaia's first day home:


----------



## cctay

*Hello, this is Sparkle*

:wave:
hi

Sparkle came home with me on 3 March 2012. He is a playful and affectionate golden.... ! I am thrilled to have him in my life!!!

:wavey:


----------



## Orchid

*Buddy...*

Buddy came home at 6.5 weeks; their mother had some infection. 

The first and second pics are from his first day home...

The third is one of his mother with the litter - the pups are 3 days old . 

And the last, a week later...


----------



## IloveGuppy

My First day with him =)


----------



## northcountryarlene

This is from Tucker's Gotcha Day. February 5, 2010. 
He always had such a happy face.
<3


----------



## Pammie

Today is Bryley's 1 year gotcha day anniversary! One year ago I picked him up from the breeder and my life has never been the same!
The first few are on his second day home with us and the others are from last month.


----------



## MercyMom

My Mercy's gotcha day as you can see by my signature was March 30, 2012.


----------



## MercyMom

Pammie said:


> Today is Bryley's 1 year gotcha day anniversary! One year ago I picked him up from the breeder and my life has never been the same!
> The first few are on his second day home with us and the others are from last month.


Wow is she gorgeous!


----------



## HayleyAnn

Lovely photos guys  here is my two boys

Jax's first day 

Jensen's first day ride home in the car


----------



## Jacques2000

i got Levi on the 16th of June. the pic in my signature is that same day.

he was already almost 10 weeks


----------



## Lil_Burke

Sawyer's gotcha day was January 7, 2011. He was a snow puppy and came home to live with us after months of constant snowfall and 10ft snowbanks! He's loved the snow ever since!

Here are some pictures of the day we brought him home:


----------



## BrycesMom

*Tank's home!*

Hi All,

Please welcome Tank. He's 8 weeks old today and came home last night. His full name is "Tanks for the Memories" in honor of our 13-year-old boy who crossed the bridge in April.

Tank's a hoot. So loveable. I'm sure I'll be posting too many pictures of him on this site.

Meanwhile, thanks to all of you in all of the posts I've been reading. Very helpful and gracious people on this site!
Sharon


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I looked back through this thread and saw that Enzo's gotcha day pics disappeared, so here are a few (again lol). He was super tiny when he came home - only 5 weeks and 1 day old (we know better now, but wouldn't trade him for the world). He wasn't eating kibble when he came home. His "breeder" said it was too messy, so they were just eating mom's milk (8 pups). So, we fed him puppy formula for the first few weeks while we weaned him over. 





































And with his littermate, Ryu, who is owned by my BIL and his girlfriend.


----------



## OriJames

I only just saw this thread, I had no idea it was here! Lol.

Ori's Gotcha day was January 21st 2009

First day home and a few days afterwards
































Jasmine's Gotcha Day was January 21st 2011








She was drying from her first bath and she didn't like the car ride and well...messed herself up a little bit.


----------



## Rukiri

I expect to get my puppy on Monday as I start my new Job on Wednesday(how fun right?). Will post pictures of when I got him, how he's adapting at my parents house, and when we move into our new home in late august or september.


----------



## mm03gn

Here is Bailey on her gotcha day - December 14, 2007... In the car, and then at home. I miss this little puppy but she has turned into such an amazing girl!!!


----------



## Eli's Momma :)

Here is Eli on his Gotcha day November 22, 2011  


















Here is Beau on his gotcha day September 22, 2012!


----------



## kjohnstone82

Here are pics of both my babies on their gotcha day, I know Poppy isnt a GR but she is my baby as well so had to include her!  I went a bit photo happy hope you dont mind!


----------



## Golden2014

All of these pics are so cute! Great looking dogs everybody


----------



## Sadie53

I really enjoyed all these photos. Thanks for posting them.✨


----------



## Daisylove

*Daisy*

These are pictures from the first night we brought Daisy home. We had been fostering a lab mix puppy before we got Daisy and my husband decided to keep Parker. The first pic is of both of them sleeping after their first meeting.


----------



## MyLady Heidi

August 24, 2012 was the first day at home for Bailee & Kymber.

This is the very first picture I took of either one of them.










More from the first day....


----------



## rpanicker

*Such wonderful pictures*

The pictures are so good! :wavey:


----------



## rpanicker

*Our deat Kuttoos*

Our sweet Kuttoos. Around 3 weeks after coming into our lives.


----------



## dogloverforlife

This was the ride home with Hawkeye. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife

Here was the day after we got my Lab puppy Emma.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1oldparson

Ginger on her first day with us


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drea0119

This is Callie on her gotcha day 2/23/13, born 12/23/12















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hali's Mom

*2 years ago today*

April 2,2011 was the day Mollie arrived from KY. She is my failed foster girl.


----------



## Katduf

. Bear aged 9 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman

These pictures are just adorable, I could look at them all day!
This is Derek's gotcha day, 5th Feb this year. He blends into his bed pretty well!


----------



## Bimini Twisted

Murphy, first week home


----------



## Neeko13

Awwwww...theyre all sooo cute.....here's Molson & Neeko's first week home, November 2012....just found this thread!!!!






:--heart::--heart:


----------



## SriMVY

Tomorrow is Gotcha Day for Karma....I don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight! 







​


----------



## Daisyandme

This is Daisy's first day home... She was so small!!!!


----------



## chloesmomMI

I just brought my new girl home and would love to post a photo. How do I do that? The icon in the message box wants to link to a url. Is uploading photos possible?


----------



## DieselDog

Here is Diesel on Gotcha Day!















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## chloesmomMI

*Chloe comes home*

We picked up our pup today. She's a 7 month old sweetheart and we love her already! This is our first photo of here - definitely more to follow!


----------



## ArchersMom

*Archers gotcha day*

April 21 2013


----------



## Mom of Maizie

SriMVY said:


> Tomorrow is Gotcha Day for Karma....I don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Oooooohhhh! I love the name!!! Very cute puppy!


----------



## Karen519

*Karma*

Love her name-it will be ONE of the most exciting days of your life!


----------



## mddolson

*Bella's Gotcha Day & 1 year later.*

We're approaching the one year aniversary of our little girl Bella.
We brought her home on Friday before father's day last year.
She was 10 weeks old.

Here she is then & now.

Mike D


----------



## EmmaandMoose

A few pictures of Emma when I first got her.


----------



## Katduf

mddolson said:


> We're approaching the one year aniversary of our little girl Bella.
> We brought her home on Friday before father's day last year.
> She was 10 weeks old.
> 
> Here she is then & now.
> 
> Mike D


She is beautiful Mike. I'm adding to our family on Saturday, a little golden sister for Bear.






Bear as a baby






Bear now






One of these little ones is Stormy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Honey1973

She's absolutely precious! Congrats!


----------



## Honey1973

*Honey*

Here's Honey on her Gotcha Day and on today...still unbelievably cute!!! She loved to get into trouble right away!


----------



## Toddtaje

Little Ruben, on Gotcha day!!


----------



## Katduf

Stormy's gotcha day was yesterday






though it was a baptism by fire









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toriaroo

Going back a few weeks to Luna's gotcha day. It's amazing how quickly they grow!


----------



## gmammad

10 days and 21 hours, not that I am counting until Cooper's gotcha day.......waiting is the worst!!


----------



## Makomom

Mako's gotcha day.....he will be 2 on the 4th of July!! Boy time sure does fly


----------



## gmammad

We made it home, he's exploring his new digs and making us laugh already, so in love with him!


----------



## Ekinde

Such a cutie!


----------



## goodog

*Gotca for Kai-little man takes the big city by storm*

We picked up Kai--a Four Lakes Abby n Tito pup a few days ago. He made his presence know on our flight from Chicago to DC. With a slightly upset tummy, we checked in his Sherpa. Out of the top, popped a head-looking happy and the flight attendants got their Iphones out--the photo shoot began, 

We were last off the plane and he had his pix taken so many times it was funny. He was all smiles. Kai even greeted a former Secretary of Ag-he has no idea what that means but he was a nice guy that mom and dad know. 
He dished out kisses. 

His grand finale--the Captain asked if the flight crew could have a group photo with him. He did have one gripe with United. He was a "paying client" but no frequent flier points for him--ripoff.


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Sampson's Gotcha Day on 4/2/13 (my youngest daughter's 18th birthday).

'Are you my mama?' 'Why, yes, little Roo, I am!'










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmrichard2001

*Maya is home!*

We picked our sweet girl up on Sept 4! She is the sweetest thing on the face of the planet!


----------



## jroth

Pammie said:


> Today is Bryley's 1 year gotcha day anniversary! One year ago I picked him up from the breeder and my life has never been the same!
> The first few are on his second day home with us and the others are from last month.


I love his coloring!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jroth

This is Charlie on the car ride home from the breeders


----------



## Jennifer Claire

This is Jes he first day home, after her first bath. She was 7 months when we got her, and we assumed she had finshed growing. Lol.
Jennifer Claire


----------



## Jennifer Claire

This is Waylon a day or so after we brought him home,so 9 weeks
Jennifer Claire


----------



## MrsKuhn

Tanners gotcha day <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golden_732

The night we brought Cooper home!


----------



## migs

In the car on our way home from Picking up Bentley from the breeder.


----------



## ibob991

Ellie on the way home!


----------



## meadows

This is the day we got Marvin, he was 7 weeks old and weighed 7 lbs. Now he is 6 months old.


----------



## abradshaw71

Josie's Gotcha Day - 03/14/2011

She is now 3 years old and we are loving every minute together!


----------



## luisawhite

migs said:


> In the car on our way home from Picking up Bentley from the breeder.


OMG looks amazing, can we get more pictures please?


----------



## Kylie's Mom

Here is our Gothcha Day with Kylie. She is 10 mo old now.


----------



## Crshel

Our baby girl Aspen's gotcha day, Feb 7 2014

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## retriever718

Oh my gosh, all these pictures are adorable! Golden puppies are probably the cutest things I've ever seen.

I don't remember Bailey's exact "gotcha day" but I know it was in the first week or two of September. That was back in 2002, before digital cameras were very common so I'd have to do some digging for a printed copy off of film.

Nonetheless, I will never forget that day! My parents surprised me because I had been asking for a new dog and I chose a Golden and we drove an hour and a half to get her. She ran right up to me, I held her the whole way home and she fell asleep on me. To think I used to be able to pick her up and hold her like a baby LOL and now she's almost bigger than me!


----------



## Gaia

*My girl, Gaia*

Hi everyone!


----------



## kartikeya14

*Winston's Gotcha day*

Hey Everyone!!

Here's my furry pal Winston on his gotcha day. 

Second pic is him standing tall at 7 months old.


----------



## Daisy's dad

I can't say for certain that this was the day I brought Daisy home but, it was close. Sorry for the poor quality but, that's what happens when you use the web cam on your lap top to take a picture of an actual photo. Either way, look at that face! She was so little.


----------



## jennretz

Duke's gotcha day July 28, 2012
Charlie's gotcha day March 10, 2014


----------



## raj

*Elijah in his first week*

Eli joined us on 04/06/14. Here are few pics...


----------



## MarkandRachael

Cooper's Gotcha Day - June 8, 2013 



And here is a picture from his 1st birthday yesterday (4/16) ?






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

MarkandRachael said:


> Cooper's Gotcha Day - June 8, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture from his 1st birthday yesterday (4/16) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cooper is so happy celebrating his birthday!


----------



## Flynn'sMommy

Flynn's Gotchya day 3/8/14! 

Me and Flynn in the car








Meeting fur-brother








Snuggles 








Flynn is now 13 1/2 weeks, sitting and posing for the camera like a champ









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bwilson

*Gotcha photo with River*

The day we brought River home.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

A couple of shots of Thor's gotcha day, with me at the breeders home, with my son and at home) I can't believe I never posted on this thread before!



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## valita

*reba*

couldn't find one from the day we brought reba home, but here's one from yesterday, she'll be 3 months on the 10th of may, she's waiting to do her morning training in this picture ,she's so smart, and I think she grows while she sleeps,lol,


----------



## valita

*reba at about 4 wks,*

here's a couple of Reba at her former mommy's house yet, I think she's right around 4 wks. in the pic where my hubby is holding her, the other one her eyes aren't fully open yet, I cant hardly believe she was that small, lol


----------



## spruce

Bridger on 4-25-08. Shaved naked. Wasn't sure I was I got a Golden. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

This was Remington's gotcha day...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rkaymay

Zelda's gotcha day. She's grown so much in 7 weeks!


----------



## ktkins7

Ella's gotcha day. Can't believe how tiny she was. Now she's closer to 50 pounds. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Duke's gotcha day almost 2 years ago and a recent pic...























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## basketballmail2

We got Twinkie on November 9th 2013. This is the picture right after we arrived home.

IMG_5502 by basketballmail2, on Flickr

And his first nap in his new bed:

IMG_5514 by basketballmail2, on Flickr


----------



## Fin

This was the day I brought Georgia home. She was such a fun puppy to train


----------



## Sydney1234

The day we got Riley :--heart:


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Our first walk with Lily the day we adopted her on 12/21/13.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Brisby's Gotcha Day: Aug. 16, 2012


----------



## jm2319

One week ago today! 11-27-2014


----------



## CarlosW9FE

It was 2 years ago today that Annie and Jax was officially adopted into our family. We immediately fell in love with them and wanted them both to share our home together. This was the photo that I took during our meet and greet as I was signing the adoption papers an as you can tell they were eager to get their new forever home. While Jax is now at the Rainbow Bridge playing with our beloved Rhett, I know he's celebrating with all of us today. Happy Gotcha Day Jax and Annie!


----------



## b10mac

Miles' first day home!


----------



## Coby Love

First day home. 2006. Wow... The lawn used to look amazing


----------



## aesthetic

I'm getting really excited looking at these pictures of Gotcha Days!! My Kaizer's (pronounced Ky-zer) Gotcha Day will be at the end of July/beginning of August!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Pdljmpr

Not a great pic but it is our kids getting to know each other first day.


----------



## heyswonderful

This is my favorite thread ever! Can't wait to post our puppy's picture this Sunday  Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## Cpc1972

This is my mom on the day we picked out Chloe at the breeders at six weeks. We went back and picked her up a week and a half later.


----------



## Daisy123

Daisy's Gotcha Day June 30, 2007


----------



## CN_Bethany

Cody at 12 weeks -- RIP


----------



## Ckhess

Can anyone suggest a breeder in Southern California?


----------



## Plitze

*August 7th, 2015*

We got our pup 2 days ago. Her name is Cheyenne. Here's a good pic I took today


----------



## Daisy123

Chloe's Gotcha Day July 25, 2015!


----------



## Daisy123

Plitze congrats on Cheyenne! She is adorable!


----------



## Plitze

Thanks! We love her so much. Goldens are the best dog ever. Of all the puppies we have had or fostered, the Goldens were the best.


----------



## emhacy

Oliver on his Gotcha Day (yesterday) and today.


----------



## Jud

*Cara's 'Gotcha Day'*

Cara's 'Gotcha Day' 8/23/2003 She was calmer than we were and had a great day


----------



## Jud

emhacy said:


> Oliver on his Gotcha Day (yesterday) and today.


What an atomic puppy !


----------



## Pete&Arrow

You are probably looking for puppy picks but this is a picture of Arrow on our Gotcha day 3 days ago. We are so happy with him, our two cats on the other hand have not warmed up to him yet.


----------



## BroadwayBaby

Ziggy on his "Gotcha Day"; now nearly a year later! They grow up so fast. ?


----------



## egodfrey

Cedar's gotcha day! Jan 31, 2015


----------



## jawad

nice pics of dog


----------



## sadethegolden

Here's are Sade. We brought her home three days ago!!! We love her so much!! So sweet and loving!!


----------



## carolinehansen

Hank is 5 months old today actually but here are a few pictures from his gotcha day. Where does time go!!


----------



## Jud

Skye's first Gotcha-Day Photo 11/13/15


----------



## jpajinag

Here is my oldest son with Birch on his gothca a day, Aug 30, 2015. He's growing up so fast.


----------



## fooby

Ocean's "gotcha" video! Even now, less than a week later I can't stop watching the moment we see him for the first time since he was 4 weeks old. So special!


----------



## Aero540T

fooby said:


> Ocean's "gotcha" video! Even now, less than a week later I can't stop watching the moment we see him for the first time since he was 4 weeks old. So special!


Excellent video! We pick up our little guy in 12 hours. Not sure how much I'll be able to sleep!


----------



## Dbetsch

This is Ryder, he was born 9/11/14.


----------



## MiaLove

Mia's gotcha day was new years Eve. So coming up on 1year home! She turned a year old on Nov. 16th. I've loved every day with her. Mia means little love and she shows that! 
1st: Dec.31 first day home.
2nd: first week home, with Casey, our other female who has passed.
3-5: Mia & myself.
Mia now! 1year old!


----------



## Winston2016

This is Winstons first day home ?


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Elsa's first night, then the next day.


----------



## gldngrlt

My sweetie


----------



## gldngrlt

Sweetest face


----------



## gldngrlt

Dbetsch said:


> This is Ryder, he was born 9/11/14.


Such a pretty one


----------



## GoldenFocus

*Butters on day 1*

Day I brought Butters home


----------



## GoldenFocus

*While I am at it....*

Cinnabon on day 1. Best dog ever. Passed 6 months ago.


----------



## HuntersPosse

We picked Hunter up on the 25th of June 2016! He's so much bigger after nearly 3 weeks!


----------



## Bodiesmummy

*Not a puppy picture*

but this says it all about how excited we all were to bring Fionn home from the rescue! 4th of July 2015


----------



## LdyTlfrd

This past Father's Day we made the 2.5 hour drive to pick up Luna. 

She was in the back seat with my daughters, I called out to her & snapped this picture


----------



## lilylamb

Very adorable!


----------



## ThorDogofThunder

Thor's gotcha day! Seems like so long ago but we've only had him for 7 and a bit weeks....they grow so fast!


----------

